# Antibodies and auscultation questions



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi EmilyCaitlin,

I'm really sorry to be asking 2 questions!  We had an appt with the fetal medicine consultant today and only since we got home I have wished I had asked the one question, and am unsure of what to do re the 2nd.

1. Antibodies...if you are tested for something (ie lupus) and have no antibodies does this means you absolutely do not have it, or is there a chance you could despite having no antibodies? (our last little one was stillborn @ 30wks due to complete heartblock and lupus is often present in mothers of such children, we were told today that if I had lupus we would have a 50% chance of the same happening again which was a total shock as this has not been mentioned before, only the fact that as the reason Polly's condition is a total mystery everyone has assumed it won't/shouldn't happen again.) So, I've been tested twice for lupus antibodies which have come back negative...so am I right in thinking I absolutely do not have sle?

2. At our scan today we had an echo & detailed cardiac scan which were fine but given Polly's heart problems developed a little later on the consultant wanted to repeat these and then review the pregnancy in 2wks time. She put on my notes "regular heart auscultation in between scans would be reassuring" and explained she meant reassuring for us, but her also!  I am guessing this means weekly? Or more often?? Anyway, I rang my gp surgery this afternoon and they have no midwife appts for 2 weeks, so the receptionist told me the gp's do postnatal checks so could probably do what I needed. Can I just check..is that right given this is an antenatal check? Or should I ring mat triage for a quick check in a week or so's time? I'm thinking this might be more appropriate as we've continually been told to ring triage for any concerns or if we just need some reassurance & they have our notes to hand so I wouldn't have to explain everything over & over. I just want to do whatever is most appropriate!

Thank you...and so sorry for waffling on a bit!

Katie x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You haven't waffled! My understanding of antibodies is that if it has come back negative, you haven't had any sle in your system to build up antibodies. It's good that you have had two tests, as you can be sure that you haven't had a test when its been too low to show up. 
With regards to the listening in, your gps would be fine if they have got a sonic aid to use, however you might feel better going to the maternity triage as the midwives there listen into babies day in day out, and can have you seen by a specialist quickly if needed. I think you will feel more reassured to have it done weekly, and I'm sure they won't mind,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Emilycaitlin,

Sorry it's taken a couple of days to reply.

I just wanted to say thank you SO much for explaining the antibody thing clearly...it really had helped to put our minds at rest about this.

Thanks too for the reassurance about getting triage to listen in.

Much much appreciated....thank you for all that you do for us.

Katie xx


----------

